# Шейный остеохондроз. Нехватка воздуха и головокружение, нарушен сон



## Азиз (14 Мар 2021)

Добрый день, пищу вам из Узбекистана. Помогите пожалуйста. Я Азиз 1984 года рождения. У меня сидячий образ жизни. Вот уже месяц почти не сплю, целый день хожу с нехваткой  воздуха и головокружение а вечером когда хочу спать при лежачем состояние из ноги до мозга поднимается типа адреналин или что-то не могу объяснить. По ночам почти не сплю, только вот ближе к утру засыпаю. Вчера вышел из больницы, кордиология. С сердцем всё порядке говорит доктор. Прям вот сейчас тоже за пол часа по всему телу проходит муражки. Пожалуйста ради бога помогите. Завтра планирую идти на мрт. Пью бисопролол что бы ограничит пульс. Мрт шейного отдела позвоночника ещё не провёл. Может у кого-то было такие симптомы. Спасибо за ответ за ранее.


----------



## chiffa (14 Мар 2021)

Добрый день! А по общему анализу крови есть отклонения? Гемоглобин, mch, MCHC, MCV? У меня нехватка воздуха была сильная из-за латентного железодефицита, гемобглобин был в норме, а ферритин низкий, в оак mch, MCHC, MCV с отклонениями. После приема препаратов железа нормализовалось состояние.


----------



## Азиз (14 Мар 2021)

@chiffa, здравствуйте, по общему анализу всё порядке. сдал почти все анализы на  гармони щитовидные железы, ревма проба, креатинин, Эхо Кг, Экг и т.д. Всё норме как положено.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Апр 2021)

Азиз написал(а):


> @chiffa, здравствуйте, по общему анализу всё порядке. сдал почти все анализы на  гармони щитовидные железы, ревма проба, креатинин, Эхо Кг, Экг и т.д. Всё норме как положено.


Так если все нормально анализы, и при обследовании, значит проблема в том что нельзя исследовать инструментов – в психоэмоциональном состоянии? 
В этом направлении искали? Про панические состояния почитали?


----------



## Наталия Дронова (15 Апр 2021)

У вас невроз, Азиз, и панические атаки. Нужен хороший психолог, работающий именно с неврозом. Это не быстро, но очень эффективно помогает. Не переживайте, невроз - не болезнь. Это ваш способ реагировать на мир, события и ваши же мысли. Но очень рекомендую не тянуть и не портить себе жизнь этой бякой. Я вот до 40 лет мучилась. Год работы с психологом - вся эта хрень закончилась.

Всем, кто зайдет сюда в поисках подобных страждущих с аналогичными вашим симптомами, так же рекомендую не искать волшебной таблетки у врачей и не проверять бесконечно все органы. Лучше потратьте деньги на себя, занявшись своей головой (психикой). 
Как показывает опыт моей жизни, реально 99 процентов болезней от нервов (и только сифилис от любви))).  Всем здоровья!


----------



## ~Наталья~ (16 Апр 2021)

Азиз написал(а):


> Вот уже месяц почти не сплю, целый день хожу с нехваткой  воздуха и головокружение а вечером когда хочу спать при лежачем состояние из ноги до мозга поднимается типа адреналин или что-то не могу объяснить. По ночам почти не сплю, только вот ближе к утру засыпаю.


Азиз, добрый день!
Сидячий образ жизни может спровоцировать возникновение триггерных точек в мышцах
Триггерные точки, если их вовремя не инактивировать, сливаются, обрастают соединительной тканью, так постепенно образуется фиброз
Фиброз укорачивает мышечные волокна, укороченные  мышцы могут начать подпирать внутренние органы, сосуды, нервы
Таким образом, могут возникать те симптомы, которые Вы описываете
Вам надо попасть к специалисту по работе с мышцами
Чтобы он пропальпировал мышцы, если найдет триггеры, то необходимо их инактивировать, вернуть мышцам нормальную длину
А работа с " нервами " Вас может завести очень далеко, и не в ту сторону
Потеряете время, ухудшите ситуацию
Пишите, возможно, буду полезной


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Апр 2021)

> Триггерные точки, если их вовремя не инактивировать, сливаются, обрастают соединительной тканью, так постепенно образуется фиброз
> Фиброз укорачивает мышечные волокна, укороченные  мышцы могут начать подпирать внутренние органы, сосуды, нервы



Даже больно читать!


----------



## Наталия Дронова (16 Апр 2021)

Бедный парень... Страдать ему ещё лет ...дцать с такими "спецами".


----------



## ~Наталья~ (17 Апр 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Даже больно читать!


Ощущать еще больнее)


----------

